# Portal bis Sonntag umsonst auf STEAM



## cann0nf0dder (16. September 2011)

Portal on Steam

Portal gibts dieses WE umsonst, 
Viel Spaß


----------



## AnDCrySis (16. September 2011)

Danke für die Mitteilung, hab zwar Steam hätte das aber nicht gesehen 

wollte es immer schon mal ausprobieren, aber das man es umsomst bekommt ist auch nicht schlecht 

top


----------



## Freakless08 (16. September 2011)

Das gabs doch schonmal.


----------



## Liza (16. September 2011)

Diese Aktion gab es schon mal, hatte mir das Spiel damals bereits kostenlos hinzufügen können. Macht echt Spaß und für umsonst, kann man definitiv nichts falsch machen!


----------



## fac3l3ss (16. September 2011)

Liza schrieb:


> Diese Aktion gab es schon mal, hatte mir das Spiel damals bereits kostenlos hinzufügen können. Macht echt Spaß und für umsonst, kann man definitiv nichts falsch machen!


 So ist es,     für Portal!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Dimkkka (16. September 2011)

Ist das Spiel dann auch für immer oder auch nur bis zum 20.9.  ?


----------



## EnergyCross (16. September 2011)

klasse, und ich habs mir vor ein paar wochen erst gekauft


----------



## Gadteman (16. September 2011)

Dimkkka schrieb:


> Ist das Spiel dann auch für immer oder auch nur bis zum 20.9.  ?


 
Nein, wenn du es hast, dann isses deins!
Hab vor einigen Monaten bei der letzten Aktion auch zugeschlagen und kanns immer noch spielen...
Manche Räume sind nicht ganz ohne.. Den zweiten Teil habe ich (noch) nicht


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (16. September 2011)

Kann man das Spiel auch einfach nur aktivieren und dann z.B. Montags auf PC runterladen?


----------



## Legacyy (16. September 2011)

@Dimkkka
das ist nicht begrenzt 

Geile Aktion, werds mir auch wieder runterladen... (hatte das alte Angebot auch schon genutzt, nur den Namen vom acc vergessen )


----------



## pibels94 (16. September 2011)

Umsonst ist immer gut


----------



## EnergyCross (16. September 2011)

Gadteman schrieb:


> Manche Räume sind nicht ganz ohne.. Den zweiten Teil habe ich (noch) nicht


 
2 stunden portal durch, 6 stunden portal 2 durch 

was die dauer angeht hätte ich mir das geld gespart, aber es macht trotzdem sau viel spaß


----------



## jensi251 (16. September 2011)

Habe es schon. mache es aber mal auf meinem 2. Account drauf.


----------



## lunar19 (16. September 2011)

Danke für die News! 

Gleich mal laden...


----------



## Hackman (16. September 2011)

Danke für die News. Habs schon, aber guter Fund! (btw. Ich boykottiere den Like-Button, und will den Bedanken-Button zurück)


----------



## christian.pitt (16. September 2011)

Sonntagsfahrer schrieb:


> Kann man das Spiel auch einfach nur aktivieren und dann z.B. Montags auf PC runterladen?


 
ja, so hab ichs zumindest letztens gemacht


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (16. September 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> 2 stunden portal durch, 6 stunden portal 2 durch
> 
> was die dauer angeht hätte ich mir das geld gespart, aber es macht trotzdem sau viel spaß


 
In 2 Stunden Portal 1 durchspielen? Kann ich nicht wirklich glauben, sorry.


----------



## Mindfuck (16. September 2011)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> In 2 Stunden Portal 1 durchspielen? Kann ich nicht wirklich glauben, sorry.



Da sag ich nur: DemonStrate - Portal Done Pro - Speedrun - 9:25.567 - WR - YouTube


----------



## Einer von Vielen (16. September 2011)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> In 2 Stunden Portal 1 durchspielen? Kann ich nicht wirklich glauben, sorry.


 Ist machbar, hab es beim 2. mal auch in knapp über der Zeit geschafft


----------



## EnergyCross (16. September 2011)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> In 2 Stunden Portal 1 durchspielen? Kann ich nicht wirklich glauben, sorry.


 

habe nichtmal einen Walktrough gebraucht. bei portal2 waren die testräume schon wesendlich schwerer und musste 2 oder 3 mal youtube reinschauen 

ich weiß, der screen ist nicht wirklich aussagekräftig, weil man nicht sieht ob ichs durch hab oder nicht


----------



## m-o-m-o (16. September 2011)

Für ein Spiel dieses Kalibers hätte ich auch 100€ ausgegeben, selbst wenn es nur eine Stunde Spielzeit hätte 

Das Gameplay ist einfach zu einzigartig gut 

Ich hätte ja eigentlich gedacht, dass sie so eine Aktion erst mit dem Launch von Steam for Linux ein zweites Mal machen. Aber anscheinend will man noch mehr Leute an Steam binden


----------



## sfc (16. September 2011)

Cool, Danke! Wollte es schon immer mal haben!


----------



## spionkaese (16. September 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Für ein Spiel dieses Kalibers hätte ich auch 100€ ausgegeben, selbst wenn es nur eine Stunde Spielzeit hätte
> 
> Das Gameplay ist einfach zu einzigartig gut
> 
> Ich hätte ja eigentlich gedacht, dass sie so eine Aktion erst mit dem Launch von Steam for Linux ein zweites Mal machen. Aber anscheinend will man noch mehr Leute an Steam binden


Es soll Steam für Linux geben O.o
Quelle?
Das wäre toll...


----------



## Charlie Harper (16. September 2011)

Server überlastet -.- war ja klar!


----------



## Orka45 (16. September 2011)

also bei mir läuft es mit 350kb/s.


----------



## Charlie Harper (16. September 2011)

Bei mir hat es mittlerweile auch funktioniert. Hab das Spiel mittlerweile aufm Rechner


----------



## fac3l3ss (16. September 2011)

Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Bei mir hat es mittlerweile auch funktioniert. Hab das Spiel mittlerweile aufm Rechner


 Viel Spaß beim Zocken! 
Den wirst du haben!  @ Valve!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Progs-ID (16. September 2011)

Habe gerade mal eben Steam gezogen und installiert. Kurz Portal besorgen. Danke für die Info. Habe die erste Aktion verschlafen und hiermit nochmal Schwein gehabt.


----------



## burinno (16. September 2011)

Werde ich das auch den gesamten Sonntag hinüber noch laden können?


----------



## sfc (16. September 2011)

Klar. Ich hab das auch noch net geladen. Aber meinem Acc wurde es hinzugefügt. Glaube nicht, dass es da wieder verschwindet  Aber du solltest es schon in deinen Acc schmeißen.


----------



## m-o-m-o (16. September 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Es soll Steam für Linux geben O.o
> Quelle?
> Das wäre toll...


 
Hier mal die Portal2.sh aus den Portal 2 Dateien 


```
#determine platform 
UNAME=`uname` 
if [ "$UNAME" == "Darwin" ]; then 
# prepend our lib path to LD_LIBRARY_PATH 
export DYLD_LIBRARY_PATH="${GAMEROOT}"/bin:$DYLD_LIBRARY_PATH 
elif [ "$UNAME" == "Linux" ]; then 
# prepend our lib path to LD_LIBRARY_PATH 
export LD_LIBRARY_PATH="${GAMEROOT}"/bin:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH 
fi
```
Außerdem: Wieso kommt hier ein Error 403 statt Error 404? Kurz nach Release der OS X Version konnte man sich auch eine SEHR frühe Version des Clients für Linxu herunterladen. (Von eben diesem Link)

Fakt ist: Steam kommt für Linux. Wir wissen nur nicht, wann.


----------



## spionkaese (16. September 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal die Portal2.sh aus den Portal 2 Dateien
> 
> #determine platform
> UNAME=`uname`
> ...



Cool, danke 
Ich frag mich nur wie sie die Unterschiede zwischen den Distributionen lösen wollen.
Aber ich hab Vertrauen in Valve


----------



## PCGHGS (17. September 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Hier mal die Portal2.sh aus den Portal 2 Dateien
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


 

Doch kein Steam für Linux? - Valve erteilt Absage


----------



## m-o-m-o (17. September 2011)

Soweit ich weiß kam Portal 2 aber nach der News. Ich denke viel mehr, dass man erst einmal dementiert, weil man in einem sehr frühen Entwicklungsstadium ist. Den OS X Client hat man auch lange verschwiegen.

Edit: Einen habe ich noch. Da kann Valve dementieren, wie sie wollen.


----------



## Kevaldo (17. September 2011)

Das Spiel ist ja mal hamer geil 
Habe es durchgespielt ohne iwi Tutorial für ein Raum anzugucken.
EINFACH NUR EPISCH!


----------



## burinno (17. September 2011)

sfc schrieb:


> Klar. Ich hab das auch noch net geladen. Aber meinem Acc wurde es hinzugefügt. Glaube nicht, dass es da wieder verschwindet  Aber du solltest es schon in deinen Acc schmeißen.


 
Hm, bau meinen PC erst morgen zusammen -.-

Hab auch noch keinen Steam acc, wollte mich morgen anmelden.


----------



## m-o-m-o (17. September 2011)

Dann mach das doch bei jemandem, der einen funktionierenden PC besitzt


----------



## burinno (17. September 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Dann mach das doch bei jemandem, der einen funktionierenden PC besitzt


 
Ich bin gerade an einem. Versuche mich gerade anzumelden, aber anscheinend haben die gerade Probleme. Da steht immer "Versuchen sie es später erneut"


----------



## LordRevan1991 (17. September 2011)

Vielen, vielen Dank für die News! Ich hab's mir gestern abend besorgt - ohne lang zu zögern. 
Portal ist einfach genial, ich hatte zuvor die ersten paar Testkammern bei einem Freund gespielt. Aufgehört habe ich, als nicht mehr konnte, weil mein Kopf geraucht hat. Und das auch noch für lau...?


----------



## blackout24 (18. September 2011)

Spoiler



The cake is a lie!


----------



## EnergyCross (18. September 2011)

Kevaldo schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist ja mal hamer geil
> Habe es durchgespielt ohne iwi Tutorial für ein Raum anzugucken.
> EINFACH NUR EPISCH!



dann besorg dir Portal2, das geht noch mehr ab


----------



## Rayken (18. September 2011)

mal schauen obs Diablo II demnächst umsonst auf Steam gibt wenn der 3te teil Rauskommt, sozusagen als anheizer


----------



## EnergyCross (18. September 2011)

Rayken schrieb:


> mal schauen obs Diablo II demnächst umsonst auf Steam gibt wenn der 3te teil Rauskommt, sozusagen als anheizer


 

whoot, Diablo 2 auf steam? ganz was neues  

Blizzard hat einen eigenen store und ich denke nicht dass Steam es auch vermarkten kann/wird


----------



## ha-jo55 (18. September 2011)

Danke für den tipp

M.f.G.
ha-jo


cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> Portal on Steam
> 
> Portal gibts dieses WE umsonst,
> Viel Spaß


----------



## TR 0512 (18. September 2011)

Vielen Dank für den Tipp, nach der Demo wollte ich es mir schon die ganze Zeit holen und jetzt ist es umsonst!


----------



## Nimsiki (18. September 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Info!


----------



## Thunderhawk1980 (19. September 2011)

Hey danke für den Tipp Portal 1 for free und naja habe jetzt auch Portal2 gekauft


----------



## turbosnake (19. September 2011)

Übrigens stimmt der Titel nicht. Die Aktion geht bis zum 20. September.


----------



## Knobelmann (19. September 2011)

Sonntagsfahrer schrieb:


> Kann man das Spiel auch einfach nur aktivieren und dann z.B. Montags auf PC runterladen?


 
Japp du gehst auf store.steampowered.com, loggst dich ein und suchst nach Portal. Dann etwas weiter runter scrollen und du siehst den grünen Knopp "Installieren" --> Drücken. Dann ist Portal in deiner Spieleliste drin und Du kannst es dann Zuhause bequem installieren.

@ Topic:  Die Aktion läuft noch bis 20.09.2011, dann ist Schluss. Einmal aktiviert kann man das Spiel allerdings unbegrenzt daddeln. 

mfg Knobelmann


----------



## taks (19. September 2011)

Ist das nicht immer Gratis?

Ich hab das auch, aber nie was dafürbezahlt


----------



## Knobelmann (19. September 2011)

Immer? Nein! Es war mal günstiger und von Portal 1 gab es mal eine kostenlose Demo (Gibt es immer noch glaube ich). Vielleicht hattest du auch die Orange Box gekauft. Portal war darin fest verankert und damit Teil des Pakets. Die Aktion für Lau, die jetzt läuft, ist im Falle Portal meiner Meinung nach das erste Mal.

mfg Knobelmann


----------



## blackout24 (20. September 2011)

Spiel gerade Portal 2 das ist wirklich noch viel geiler und auch nicht in 2h durchgespielt!


----------



## RapToX (20. September 2011)

Knobelmann schrieb:


> Die Aktion für Lau, die jetzt läuft, ist im Falle Portal meiner Meinung nach das erste Mal.


 stimmt nicht. portal gabs vor ner ganzen weile (ich glaube, als steam für den mac erschien ist) auch umsonst


----------



## m-o-m-o (20. September 2011)

Genauer gesagt Mai 2010


----------



## Sperrfeuer (20. September 2011)

RapToX schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt nicht. portal gabs vor ner ganzen weile (ich glaube, als steam für den mac erschien ist) auch umsonst



Genau. 
Zudem war es ja bei der Orangebox auch quasi für lau dabei.


----------



## Knobelmann (20. September 2011)

RapToX schrieb:


> stimmt nicht. portal gabs vor ner ganzen weile (ich glaube, als steam für den mac erschien ist) auch umsonst


 
Hm okay wieder was gelernt. Ich hab das jetzt erst im Rahmen der derzeitigen Aktion mitbekommen und installiert. Aber das Gameplay ist eh zeitlos . Das mit der Orange Box hatte ich ja erwähnt.

mfg Knobelmann


----------

